# Photo Retouching for the Intermediate PS3 user



## wishbone_17 (Oct 9, 2009)

I am working on my first photo book and decided that I need to learn the more advanced techniques of photo editing so I can do it myself rather than outsourcing it. 

I am familiar with PS3 to a good degree (haven't bought PS4 yet. saving for a new laptop). I can do moderate retouching, but I am looking to learn more of the advanced techniques that are subtle touchups. 

I found an image on SugarDigital.com under retouching, Commercial, Current, third image down (Patagonia ad of a woman on a mountain) that is the kind of work I am trying to learn. You can see a before and after on her. 

I know that some of this is comping rather than retouching if you make a distinction. 

I am not looking for an answer like "google it". I'm not lazy, I have looked and most of the ones I have found on google are how to change hair color or clone out moles. I know how to do that. 

What I am looking for is a series of tutorials online (preferably) or a book that can teach me these techniques.

I have looked at some of Kelby's work but the video tuts I saw were more landscape work and I am looking for more commercial and to a lesser extent editorial. 

Thanks.


----------



## closfx (Oct 10, 2009)

Interestingly enough, I just began an online column about CS4 photo editing tips and tutorials. my professional background is in the magazine publishing industry. Perhaps we can start a dialogue and learn from each other. If you're interested, you can grab a few basic tips from my column by clicking HERE. Talk to you soon. 

Carlos


----------



## wishbone_17 (Oct 13, 2009)

Can anyone recommend an online service like Lynda or Kelby Training? I have used Lynda a little, never Kelby, but have heard good things about both. What are some people's opinions about these sites, or another that is specifically about photoshop for photographers?


----------



## Peano (Oct 13, 2009)

On lynda.com, you can learn all the techniques you need -- and more -- to get from the before version to the after version 
of this image. The editing is pretty straightforward, nothing exotic or even very advanced. 







Here is one crucial distinction to keep in mind. The means for getting from A to B is a series of *techniques*. But when A 
is the only thing on your screen, you can't apply those techniques and reach B until you've somehow "seen" B in your own 
mind. That "seeing" is *vision*. 

Techniques give you the means to an end. Vision supplies the end.


----------

